

Do you use email signatures and salutations? - neilmiddleton

I'm seeing more and more email missing signatures and salutations.  Based on the fact that this information is generally in the email headers I can understand why.<p>Do you use them?
======
Metatron
When messaging strangers or clients I always use both.

Internally I can afford to be far more casual, indeed it helps to cut out
salutations as it means colleagues don't have to read/ignore dross. Sometimes
an email is just a subject line followed by 'EOM' End of message.

